# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Is there way in VBscript to extract the 1st, 2nd & 3rd words from a string?

## deelightful

Hello everyone,

I have a field named CityStateZip.  It has a value like Milwaukee, WI 53203.  I need to pull the first, second and third words separately using VBscript.  Is there a way to do this if you don't always know the number of characters?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## tgolisch

You could use the Split() function.   Like this:
--------
 Dim ThreePart() as string
 Dim City, State, Zip as string
 ThreePart = Split(CityStateZip, " ")
 If UBound(ThreePart) >= 3 Then
   City = ThreePart(0)
   State = ThreePart(1)
   Zip = ThreePart(2)
 End If
--------
It should work for VBA.  To use it in VBScript, remove the "As String" from the Dim statements.  The syntax is a little different if you want to use it in TSQL.

----------

